# Kashi gives me sass for trying to feed him yucky medicine



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Just a short video. In just a couple of days he has already learned that the syringe is filled with ickiness :lol: You can see him swatting the syringe out of his face with his paw :roll:


----------



## jeffs0719 (Dec 20, 2011)

hahah  jez did the same thing when I had to syringe feed him some antibiotics.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Aww! *giggles* Poor baby! But he still manages to be adorable!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....yucky, yucky medicine. :evil:


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Aw! Poor Kashi! I had better luck with the powder form with my hamster  It must taste bitter!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe, poor Kashi! Is your mean Mommy making you take icky medicine! He's adorable!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Bahahahaa, this whole video cracked me up! I loved at about 1:22 when he swatted the syringe away. And I do the burrito thing with Milly when she won't let me clip her front nails! Works like a charm (usually).

Kashi is a typical man - stubborn when it comes to taking care of himself, hehe.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

he he.... burrito hog. Silly Kashi, why you so cute?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

He hates his mommy right now :roll: Every time he sees me his visor quills down in disapproval :lol: Despite this, he definitely seems to be feeling better since he is no longer sleeping on his wheel, and seems to be eating more than usual.


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

So glad he's feeling a bit better! And hopefully he won't hate you for much longer. Haha!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, it's such a relief when they start acting like their old selves again! so happy for you guys!


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Is that a probiotic you're giving him?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

rtc said:


> Is that a probiotic you're giving him?


Yes, it's benebac that I received from my vet


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah.. seems familiar.. Hitch has taken probiotic two or three times in his lifetime. He usually loves to have it... I bet Kashi will get use to it after a while...


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

rtc said:


> Yeah.. seems familiar.. Hitch has taken probiotic two or three times in his lifetime. He usually loves to have it... I bet Kashi will get use to it after a while...


I really hope so. He's putting up such a fuss! At least he's not anointing with his antibiotic anymore now aha


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman needs to start taking antibiotics (and a painkiller) since the little monster bit his tongue. I struggled to syringe feed him baby food in the middle of the night before I finally took him to the vet today, so I knew more medicine would end up on him rather than in him if I even tried. Thankfully the little battle last night triggered an idea, and the vet said it's fine. If he's still eating, you can just put the medicine on a treat and give it to him that way. As long as the medicine gets into his stomach, everything's good. In Norman's case, it's just a matter of dosing the medicine onto a small piece of chicken and getting him to eat it. Maybe a similar strategy would work with Kashi? Just offer him a few drug-laced mealies?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nebular said:


> Norman needs to start taking antibiotics (and a painkiller) since the little monster bit his tongue. I struggled to syringe feed him baby food in the middle of the night before I finally took him to the vet today, so I knew more medicine would end up on him rather than in him if I even tried. Thankfully the little battle last night triggered an idea, and the vet said it's fine. If he's still eating, you can just put the medicine on a treat and give it to him that way. As long as the medicine gets into his stomach, everything's good. In Norman's case, it's just a matter of dosing the medicine onto a small piece of chicken and getting him to eat it. Maybe a similar strategy would work with Kashi? Just offer him a few drug-laced mealies?


I'm a bit wary of mealies atm because my vet said that it's a possiblity that the bacteria could have been passed on from the mealies :/ That, and I highly doubt I could disguise the smell of strawberries in his Baytril. I was told it doesn't matter how I feed it to him, as long as he gets his full dosage... but I'm worried he won't get his full dosage if I don't see him take myself so... hedgie burrito it is for now 

Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

just curious, how many CC are you supposed to give? looked like you had a lot in the syringe


----------

